# ISO English Setter



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone on here have experience with English Setter pups? Looking to possibly get one in a month or so and am looking for a puppy. Doesn't have to be god's gift to bird dogs with grade AAA+++ papers or anything, just looking for a nice pup that won't break the bank.

Thanks in advance for any help/guidance!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve owned a couple, my buddy has 2 setters now. Their working range varies a lot. Sone ranged 50-60 yards. I had one that would get out 100-150 yards, and he was the best dog I ever owned. IMO The bigger a did runs, the more training is required and the longer it takes for the dog to develop into a successful hunter(at least for the novice trainer) If you want an easier to manage, closer working dog, avoid field trialers or get a setter from grouse trial dogs. Maybe even NSTRA dog? Personally I would pay the extra money and buy from a quality breeder. For me, I keep the dog for 10-14 years, so a few hundred extra dollars is worth it to me.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Contact ckfowler...


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Message sent re a couple pups I know are available. 

My first dog as an adult came from the pound at 10 months old and eventually became death on Pheasants. Took us about 4 years partly me and my situation and partly her just needing that many more opportunities to learn what she needed. Second was a rescue and though he loved birds, was so timid that recall in the field never happened well enough to trust to hunt. I have been amazed at how quickly the well bred dogs I have had since learn and the additional years you get to enjoy because of that, not to mention fewer health issues. You should be able to get a well bred Setter between $500-800. Puppies targeted towards trial CH with real potential are certainly worth more but the folks that pay $1,800 for a Setter pup out of hunting parents are being taken. Conversely buying a Setter pup for $3-400 is a risk on both ability and health. Sure diamonds can be found but you risk having a non hunting pet or a disabled dog at 8 years old.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Here’s my ES. As you can see he’s just part of the family. Got him at 10 weeks old from a breeder in west Farmington 3 yrs ago. He’s papered and was birdy as hell as a pup. The guy had them all day long at 500.00. Like Harry said, avoid field trial stock if possible. But still a close working setter will go all day for ya. I may be looking for a female myself in the near future.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Great choice! This guy is one of our family! These were last weekend in Indiana! 10 pheasants and 20 quail and he never slowed down! They are amazingly hard working and intelligent breed. Just do your homework on breeder, there are good and bad! Ask lots of questions and references. If you need help shoot me a PM, there is a good breeder in SW Ohio I can refer you too!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Big Mo said:


> Great choice! This guy is one of our family! These were last weekend in Indiana! 10 pheasants and 20 quail and he never slowed down! They are amazingly hard working and intelligent breed. Just do your homework on breeder, there are good and bad! Ask lots of questions and references. If you need help shoot me a PM, there is a good breeder in SW Ohio I can refer you too!


Nice looking setter! They hunt hard for sure.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Field trial placements mean that someone other than the owner thought that dog was good at the tasks that venue values. This is not a bad thing if the venue matches what you want. If you want a close working dog who retrieves then placements in venue that values 500 yard casts and doesn’t require retrieve wouldn’t make sense. Venues like UFTA and NSTRA require Retrieve and a close working dog so might be better assessments of that lines abilities. Having parents that are tall and good at basketball increases the likelihood a kid will similarly do well but doesn’t get you into the NBA. Not all pups act just like their parents either but mostly similar. Some shots of my girl who is not your typical Llewellin as she can place in trials and isn’t afraid of 300 yard casts when I let her. Also able to keep her in a 7 acre field for UFTA trials.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We have Irish Setters. Just pets, but I did take our older 5 year old male out pheasant hunting with me twice. He wasn't very helpful, but did track back and forth naturally about 30-50 yds in front. Done no training with him. He naturally points on robins in the yard though. Also pointed on a coyote once that was hiding in some bushes in the woods behind my house! 2nd time I took him hunting he got a lot of burrs on his chest that we had to cut out. Wife wasn't happy. Still, had a good time taking him out.

When buying a setter pup, make sure to check if the parents have been checked for hip displasia. It's common in the breed. Irish setter pups I've seen for sale as pets are going for $800-$1200 per dog. Not a lot of setter breeders out there, so you may have to travel out of state to find one.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Took day off and ran the Setter! He was on fire today! No survivors!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Beautiful looking Setter! Had a female that looked just like him.


----------

